# Gustav Leonhardt



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Among the unpopular musicians out there, Gustav Leonhardt is becoming one of my favorites. His recordings of the Goldberg Variations and the Well-Tempered Clavier are my favorite ones, and I also like his recording of Biber's Requiem with Steffani's _Stabat mater_. He did a nice recording of some of Byrd's keyboard music, and he did some fairly popular recordings of CPE Bach that I like.

In short, I think I'm becoming one of his biggest fans! I wonder, are there any Leonhardt recordings that you have strong feelings about, positive or negative?


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

science said:


> Among the unpopular musicians out there, Gustav Leonhardt is becoming one of my favorites. His recordings of the Goldberg Variations and the Well-Tempered Clavier are my favorite ones, and I also like his recording of Biber's Requiem with Steffani's _Stabat mater_. He did a nice recording of some of Byrd's keyboard music, and he did some fairly popular recordings of CPE Bach that I like.
> 
> In short, I think I'm becoming one of his biggest fans! I wonder, are there any Leonhardt recordings that you have strong feelings about, positive or negative?


I never knew he was unpopular, but any way .... my personal experiences with Leonhardt's recordings: not always suberb, but always (very) well worth hearing, no matter if he's conducting, playing organ or (especially) playing the harpsichord. He introduced me to Bach (cantatas, together with Harnoncourt, and organ) and Buxtehude .... and many other 'old masters'.

A personal favourite: the organ disc _L'orgue Dom Bedos de Sainte-Croix de Bordeaux_. Issued by Alpha in 2001. I do love the sound of those French reed stops! Just listen to this _Basse de cromhorne_ of F. Couperin!


----------

